# Canon 500D 18-55mm IS



## shenmuefreak (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage,  bei welchen Temperaturne kann man damit Fotografieren? würde gern ein paar schöne Außenaufnahmen mit schnee machen nur ich denke das es bestimmt zu kalt dafür sein wird?

mit meiner kompakten Digicam hatte ich da keine Probleme, nur ich denke mal so ne Spiegelreflex is da bissl empfindlicher?

mfg


----------



## Sprint (12. Januar 2010)

Hi,

viel Spaß beim Fotografieren. Die normalen Temperaturen im Winter hält sowohl die Kamera als auch das Objektiv locker aus. Und sollte bei extremen temperaturen mal was einfrieren, einfach wieder auftauen lassen und gut. Es gibt aber ein paar andere Dinge zu beachten. 
Der Akku wird kräftig an Leistung verlieren. Darum wäre es gut, wenn du einen Ersatzakku mitnimmst und den in der Jacke oder in der Hosentasche hast, wo er schön warm bleibt. Wenn der eine dann schlapp macht, einfach austauschen. Der andere kann sich dann in der warmen Jacke auch wieder etwas regenerieren.
Auch solltest du darauf achten, daß dein Atem nicht an der Kamera gefriert. Auf der Rückseite ist das kein großes Problem, aber auf der Vorderseite solltest du es vermeiden.
Das wichtigste kommt aber, wenn du wieder nach Hause kommst. Wenn die kalte Kamera nämlich in die warme Wohnung kommt, wird sie sofort kräftig beschlagen. Dann also auf keinen Fall einschalten und erst ein paar Stunden liegen lassen, bis sie wieder völlig abgetrocknet ist. Besser ist es, wenn du dir einen großen Gefrierbeutel o.ä. mitnimmst. Dann tust du die gesamte Kamera noch *draußen* in den Beutel und verschließt ihn *luftdicht*. Dadurch kann sich die Feuchtigkeit in der Wohnung an dem Beutel kondensieren und die Kamera bleibt trocken. Die Wartezeit bleibt aber trotzdem die gleiche. Also noch draußen die Speicherkarte rausnehmen, sonst kommst du die nächste Zeit nicht mehr dran.

Und noch einen kleinen Tip zu fotografieren selbst. Wenn dir die Bilder zu dunkel werden, mußt du ein bis zwei Blendenstufen *überbelichten*. Die Kamera versucht nämlich immer, einen bestimmten Helligkeitswert zu erreichen und dadurch werden Schneebilder meist zu dunkel. Und auch immer das Histogramm beachten, damit es nicht zu hell wird und du keine Zeichnung mehr im Bild hast.


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2010)

Hier zwei Links, was eine Canon aushalten kann:

Freifallübung 350D - http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/845602
Eiskalt erwischt 7D - http://canonfieldreviews.com/7d-1-weather-sealing/

Die wichtigen Dinge hat Sprint ja schon erzählt..

mfg chmee


----------



## shenmuefreak (12. Januar 2010)

Besten Dank!


----------

